# West Georgia



## superhog (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking for some land in the West Georgia area,I hunt small game most of the time squirrels with my Feist Dogs.


----------



## buck killer 0ne (Jul 4, 2013)

Got some you can hunt in Hancock county
During the deer off season.
706 410 3330
$300


----------



## superhog (Jul 7, 2013)

How much land


----------



## buck killer 0ne (Jul 8, 2013)

200 acres


----------



## superhog (Jul 19, 2013)

*Looking for a place to squirrel hunt with my feist*

You have a squirrel problem I can help


----------

